
Here’s why ESPN had mass layoffs today - prostoalex
https://www.recode.net/2017/4/26/15439446/espn-layoffs-subscribers-content-cost-chart
======
DamnYuppie
So their plan is to charge more to fewer people and then charge more money to
advertisers.

Personally I am so tired of ESPN.com. All of their stories are very formulaic.

 _The headline_ : Someone who works at ESPN says something, with the
obligatory picture of that person underneath

 _Content_ : Very high level overview of what the person said and a non viable
defense of their polarizing opinion. There _must_ be at least 1 to 2 twitter
quotes of other people posted that either support or contradict the author.
This is supper important because a sample of 1 to 2 tweets totally proves ones
point....

This isn't journalism, it isn't sports reporting, it is a gossip column.

This of course doesn't apply to Bill Barnwell, who at this time, is the only
good thing about ESPN.com

